# New Online Shop



## ch-risss (May 15, 2008)

Hi all!

We are about to open an online reptile shop, is there anything you guys would like to see in there? 

We will be selling at very good prices and hope to have some really nice specialist viv's for sale. 

If theres anything you want, be it a one off item, or a really big order, let me know. I will do my best to get it for you at the best possible price!

With bulk buys i will do very good discounts, let me know what your after!

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## jasonsmum (Dec 28, 2009)

would be good to see some bark on there and maybe some climbing things


----------



## colins (Jun 11, 2008)

as above and all so maybe a bulk buy off uvb bulbs and livefood.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

is it just equipment or live food and reps as well?


----------



## ch-risss (May 15, 2008)

Hi everyone thanks for the feedback! We are starting as dry goods only, e may move into livefood but not livestock. 

What kind of bulk buys were you thinking? We could easily do spend over 50 and get a 10% discount sort of thing, or do you mean like 5UV tubes as a pack that makes each item less?

Thanks Again


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

Id like to see a larger variety of climbing/decorative equiptment as everything all seems to be the same these days.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

MVBs especially mega ray as there only really available from a few places. With the hundreds I spend on my reps a month a discount for over a certain amount would be :2thumb:


----------



## ch-risss (May 15, 2008)

Thanks again everyone. I have real cork bark being supplied to me, each peice is individual, i also have real branches so hopefully those are the kind of thing your thinking of? 

I will do my best to find MVB's i can get powersun if thats of any interest?

I'll put a price list up in the coming weeks and then i will take pre-orders and provide a discount for all preorders


----------



## brettervivariums (May 9, 2009)

as again with the bark just found out my dragon has worm's so will need to be getting rid of old bark and get alot more such as branches bark hides fake plants etc


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

would like to see some prices for arboreal viv's for larger geckos (Tokays lol) i'm looking at 2ft-2.5ft wide X 3ft high x 18" deep, i got a quote on one from my local at a discounted rate but if you can get them cheaper or just as cheap with delivery on then i may be interested in buying a few, would need to be of high quality so they can tolerate high humidity and a good sized full length vent at the top (around 8-10 inch down the back) made from a good strong plastic vent rather than a thin mesh. i know this may sound a bit spetialist but i have just bought one and it's off the peg NOT bespoke, it's just very good quality but i got it at a VERY acceptable price, if you could beat or match with delivery then you would get my vote and would recommend to all my tokay lovin friends:2thumb:


----------



## ch-risss (May 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear that! Hopefully he'll be OK seeing as you know what the problem is.

Hopefully we can sort you out a nice bundle at a good price!

What size vivariums does everyone tend to use? Does anyone use VivExotic?


----------



## ch-risss (May 15, 2008)

I can do cheap arboreal vivariums from vivexotic, but for humid animals i also have acrylic vivariums that are very smart, and there is the possibility of supplying rhino vivariums however, the later are pricey!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

ch-risss said:


> I can do cheap arboreal vivariums from vivexotic, but for humid animals i also have acrylic vivariums that are very smart, and there is the possibility of supplying rhino vivariums however, the later are pricey!


Yeah i have tried the plastic ones before and found i had issues with air circulation and the high humidity air starting to stagnate in the viv so i would prefer a wooden viv with a very good vent in the back, the one i purchased was manufactured by sea shell or something like that but i can't seem to find any info on them anywhere to buy more online but the viv is of extreamly high quality and is very well made and personaly worth the money. P.s i also think vivexotic are a little pricey when i can get higher quality vivs at a similar price.


----------



## ch-risss (May 15, 2008)

Really? I couldn't believe how cheap vivexotic vivariums were, 24x15x18 for £40!

I can offer a very very high quality 18mm wooden vivarium with solid back in nearly any colour and in that a 2 x 2 x 3 would be £155, they are fully assembled and silicone sealed so there is an issue with the delivery of those tho they are a fantastic viv, best melamine ones i've ever used. They can also be made in any custom size up to 9x3x3 

If i could get the delivery down on those for a multiple order i would do them cheaper, depending on how many you bought, and i do not charge a premium on those for a custom size!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

ch-risss said:


> Really? I couldn't believe how cheap vivexotic vivariums were, 24x15x18 for £40!
> 
> I can offer a very very high quality 18mm wooden vivarium with solid back in nearly any colour and in that a 2 x 2 x 3 would be £155, they are fully assembled and silicone sealed so there is an issue with the delivery of those tho they are a fantastic viv, best melamine ones i've ever used. They can also be made in any custom size up to 9x3x3
> 
> If i could get the delivery down on those for a multiple order i would do them cheaper, depending on how many you bought, and i do not charge a premium on those for a custom size!


that doesn't sound too bad TBH as i find with most they are just screwed together and don't get the proper silicone sealant treatment and although they are only about 100 quid my motto is buy cheap buy twice so i would either prefer flat pack's where i can seal my own or high quality ready built and sealed, although the prop i find with vivexotic is thay are around 70-80 quid for the size i want but made with cheap wood which is fine for dry enviroments but rubbish for very high humidity reptiles.


----------



## reeve1987 (Jan 11, 2010)

maybe a link here to your webiste?


----------



## Button12 (Nov 28, 2009)

aslong as the site is easier to use that the comp then you should be ok, and yes, decor and substrate are my main buys atm.


----------



## Mrs Dragon Wolf (Oct 28, 2009)

will watch with interest as we are fairly local to you :2thumb:


----------



## ch-risss (May 15, 2008)

Thanks again for all the support and help! 

With these more expensive vivariums I may stock some just to see how they go, i have personally kept tokays, halamara and gtp's in them with very little trouble, the wood and the melamine is on an incredibly high standard.

If anyone is interested PM me for some prices, i will do my best to sort out pre-orders at a good price. 

Any suggestions keep them coming! We would like the shop to be good and more importantly what you guys want and need!

Thanks

Chris


----------



## tanyarussell (Apr 9, 2009)

lots of different sized slabs and caves and rock features. Like, the plain ones, as i always struggle to find nice ones!! They usually got flowers on them or something lol


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

some nice branches and wooden stumps and stuff, loads of climbing aparatus for arboreal viv's.
have you got a link so we can nosey through your stuff lol.


----------



## brettervivariums (May 9, 2009)

i mat sound thick here but what are arboreal tanks ?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

brettervivariums said:


> i mat sound thick here but what are arboreal tanks ?


ones which are higher then they are long. So 3ft high and 2ft wide and 2 ft long kind of thing, for arboreal lizards(ones which in the wild are found climbing in trees and the like).


----------



## brettervivariums (May 9, 2009)

i see thanks seen people say that and just wondered what they are


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

If you can get hold of Air Plants to put in vivs then count me in (can't find them locally anywhere, tried Keydell & they didn't have any). Different hides (not the normal Exo-Terra ones, different type ones). I have a Reptile One cave & i've never seen another one like it.


----------

